# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi > کامپوننت های سایر شرکت ها، و توسعه کامپوننت >  dbcombobox

## mehriraea

:خیلی عصبانی: سلام چگونه می توان از نوشتن اطلاعات در dbcombobox توسط خود افراد جلوگیری کرد اصلا همین امکانی وجود دارد یا نه 
 :افسرده:  ببخشید یک سوال دیگه چگونه می توان یک dbchechbox را به طور پیش فرض مقدار  صفر داد به طوریکه مقدار null  نگیرد  

ممنون می شم اگر کسی در این زمینه چیزی می دونه به من کمک کنه

----------


## Hsimple11

> سلام چگونه می توان از نوشتن اطلاعات در dbcombobox توسط خود افراد جلوگیری کرد اصلا همین امکانی وجود دارد یا نه


میتوانید خاصیت ReadOnly مربوط به DBComboBox خود را True کرده یا در رویداد OnChange آن از ایجاد تغییرات جلوگیری کنید.




> یک سوال دیگه چگونه می توان یک dbchechbox را به طور پیش فرض مقدار  صفر داد به طوریکه مقدار null  نگیرد.


قبلا بحث شده. جستجو کنید :
https://barnamenevis.org/showth...bcheckbox+null

موفق باشید...

----------

